# Solved: Browser Being Redirected To Unknown Sites



## Ckroush (Oct 19, 2007)

It seems like almost everytime I click a link, I am sent to some strange website. For example, a few minutes ago I typed in "ebay.com" and was sent to lesssearch.com. There are hundreds of others that I have been to in the last day just while trying to visit my regular sites. I have ran CWShredder, Symantec AntiVirus, and Adaware. Nothing has been found but there is definately a problem here.

Your help would be greatly appreciated. My Hijackthis log is below. I am assuming that: HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\........ needs to go but im not sure. Thanks in advance.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmw_run.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
C:\Program Files\Rhapsody\rhaphlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kmw_run.exe] kmw_run.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {25365FF3-2746-4230-9DA7-163CCA318309} (Automatic Driver Installation Control) - http://inst.c-wss.com/n035p/EN/install/gtdownlr.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{43CD3C65-0F87-419A-A14A-9A791D7BF51F}: NameServer = 85.255.113.94,85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{54FA987C-0DFD-47F3-B73F-4EEBEBEB07E9}: NameServer = 85.255.113.94,85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6BEFD70D-1EFF-46AB-8710-33CBD761F7E7}: NameServer = 85.255.113.94,85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.113.94 85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{43CD3C65-0F87-419A-A14A-9A791D7BF51F}: NameServer = 85.255.113.94,85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.113.94 85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{43CD3C65-0F87-419A-A14A-9A791D7BF51F}: NameServer = 85.255.113.94,85.255.112.234
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.113.94 85.255.112.234
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You cut off the top of the hijack log

Please download *FixWareout* from one of these mirrors:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

_Note: You must have an active Internet connection when running this fix, in order to download the Brute Force Uninstaller (BFU)._

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt)

========================

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others as they were.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds *with a new HijackThis log*. 

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ckroush (Oct 19, 2007)

I may have fixed it last night by myself. I ran fixwareout and then ran a new hijack log. The new hijack log did not show those strange IP addresses anymore and I haven't had any problems surfing the web. I'll post a new log when I get back to my PC next week. Thanks


----------



## Ckroush (Oct 19, 2007)

*How does this look??*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 8:46:19 PM, on 10/23/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmw_run.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q305&bd=pavilion&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kmw_run.exe] kmw_run.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {25365FF3-2746-4230-9DA7-163CCA318309} (Automatic Driver Installation Control) - http://inst.c-wss.com/n035p/EN/install/gtdownlr.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe

--
End of file - 6769 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks terrible, you did not post any of the logs I requested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ckroush (Oct 19, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 10/23/2007 at 09:43 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3329
Trace Rules Database Version: 1330

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:31:49

Memory items scanned : 382
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5519
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 26374
File threats detected : 2

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\C.K. Allen\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\C.K. Allen\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Username "C.K. Allen" - 10/23/2007 21:02:56 [Fixwareout edited 9/01/2007]

~~~~~ Prerun check

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

System was rebooted successfully.

~~~~~ Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
~~~~~ Misc files. 
....
~~~~~ Checking for older varients.
....
~~~~~ Other
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kdqbg.ren 72242 06/13/2007

~~~~~ Current runs (hklm hkcu "run" Keys Only)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IMJPMIG8.1"="\"C:\\WINDOWS\\IME\\imjp8_1\\IMJPMIG.EXE\" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32"
"PHIME2002ASync"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\IME\\TINTLGNT\\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC"
"PHIME2002A"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\IME\\TINTLGNT\\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName"
"SoundMAXPnP"="C:\\Program Files\\Analog Devices\\SoundMAX\\SMax4PNP.exe"
"SoundMAX"="C:\\Program Files\\Analog Devices\\SoundMAX\\Smax4.exe /tray"
"AGRSMMSG"="AGRSMMSG.exe"
"Apoint"="C:\\Program Files\\Apoint2K\\Apoint.exe"
"IgfxTray"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\igfxtray.exe"
"HotKeysCmds"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\hkcmd.exe"
"Cpqset"="C:\\Program Files\\HPQ\\Default Settings\\cpqset.exe"
"HP Software Update"="C:\\Program Files\\Hp\\HP Software Update\\HPWuSchd2.exe"
"eabconfg.cpl"="C:\\Program Files\\HPQ\\Quick Launch Buttons\\EabServr.exe /Start"
"hpWirelessAssistant"="C:\\Program Files\\hpq\\HP Wireless Assistant\\HP Wireless Assistant.exe"
"ccApp"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Symantec Shared\\ccApp.exe\""
"vptray"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\SYMANT~1\\VPTray.exe"
"kmw_run.exe"="kmw_run.exe"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="C:\\Program Files\\SUPERAntiSpyware\\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it...
~~~~~ End report ~~~~~


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

<<I may have fixed it last night by myself.>>

Uh who suggested fixwareout?

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Clear restore points  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

You will turn them off  boot  turn them on

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## Ckroush (Oct 19, 2007)

haha you did on other threads. Thanks for the help


----------

